# Old copper



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

That's older than the crust on my underwear.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

480sparky said:


> That's older than the crust on my underwear.


I just heard it today. sorry. Sorry 'bout your underwear too.:whistling2:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

RIVETER said:


> I just heard it today. sorry. Sorry 'bout your underwear too.:whistling2:


 
Sorry. We've had jokes here in Iowa for 'pert near three hunnurt years.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Sorry. We've had jokes here in Iowa for 'pert near three hunnurt years.


They been buried that deep,huh?

I should have posted a SMILEY face, because I AM.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

RIVETER said:


> They been buried that deep,huh?


 
Naaah. We only plant corn. We ain't dumb enough to try to bury jokes and make 'em grow.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Naaah. We only plant corn. We ain't dumb enough to try to bury jokes and make 'em grow.


I have been through there. Beautiful. Are you a STALKER?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

RIVETER said:


> I have been through there. Beautiful. Are you a STALKER?


 
Only when in season.


----------



## charlie Bob (Jul 26, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> I was reading an article today about a DIG in New York. They had dug 10 feet into the earth and had found what looked to be some deteriorated copper wires. From that find they reported that over 100 years ago New York had developed distant communications.
> 
> Later on, Texas had reported that a construction crew was digging and at the 20 foot depth a length of green looking copper wire had been found and not to be outdone, they announced that the Lone Star State had developed hi-speed communications nearly 200 years ago.
> 
> About three years ago a farmer, and self-described archeologist in Bowling Green, Kentucky had dug a 30 foot hole in his field and didn't find anything. From that information the News station reported that over 300 years ago Kentucky had gone wireless. I love being from Kentucky.


First i heard it. Tha's funny.
I'm from Tennessee, about 1/2 a mile from kentucky border. Have a lot of friends and familty in KY, so i appreciate a good KY joke as well.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Only when in season.


I wish I could grow corn here.I usually stick to tomatoes and hot peppers.


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

charlie Bob said:


> First i heard it. Tha's funny.
> I'm from Tennessee, about 1/2 a mile from kentucky border. Have a lot of friends and familty in KY, so i appreciate a good KY joke as well.


A woman is in a hospital after having minor surgery. She is all set to go home tomorrow. The nurse walks in and askes her how her breakfast was,to which the lady replies, "It was fune but I think the Kentucky jelly might be out of date, it tastes funny." The nurse looks at her and says the jelly is not from Kentucky it was made in Pa from Pa apples.

:whistling2::thumbup::laughing:


----------

